# Post suspended until reviewed by a moderator.



## fifty (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all,

First off let me say I'm sorry if there is a faq that covers this, but I looked and couldn't find one.

This morning i tried to reply to a thread I'd already posted in several times and it said something along the lines of 
"your post will not be shown until reviewed by a moderator" It's several hours later now and still not shown up.

 I'm new to this forum and havent got many posts is it something to do with that or did I inadvertently do something wrong? 

Thanks in advance 

fifty


----------



## Morrus (Oct 17, 2013)

Last weekend's upgrade has clashed somehow with our user-mod-threads modification. I'm trying to get my head round it!


----------



## fifty (Oct 18, 2013)

Ahh, Ok... at least it wasn't something I did!


----------



## fifty (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Morrus,

Would it help if I just create a new identity or is it everyone? 

I've tried to post about for more times and each time I get the same message.

Thanks for your efforts in any case


----------



## fifty (Oct 20, 2013)

quick test post to see if its working...?


----------



## fifty (Oct 20, 2013)

"fifty 			 		
 			 				Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting."

Nope 

​


----------



## fifty (Oct 21, 2013)

Test Post...


----------



## fifty (Oct 22, 2013)

test...


----------



## fifty (Oct 22, 2013)

test post...


----------



## fifty (Oct 23, 2013)

test test


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 24, 2013)

I've had this happen to me today too :-(


----------



## fifty (Oct 30, 2013)

Test Test


----------



## fifty (Oct 31, 2013)

test test


----------



## fifty (Oct 31, 2013)

YAY!!!!

Well done Morrus I appear to be back!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 31, 2013)

Could you try posting in a few threads in various forums to be sure?


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 31, 2013)

Working again for me too. Posts in 3 separate threads now showing up. 

Good work Morris!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 31, 2013)

Jimmy Disco T said:


> Working again for me too. Posts in 3 separate threads now showing up.
> 
> Good work Morris!




No worries, Johnny!


----------



## Jimmy Disco T (Oct 31, 2013)

Oops, sorry Morrus... And damn you autocorrect!


----------

